# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Đầu tư máy khoan bàn hạng nặng có taro Z4132G

## ngochieu5522

Bọn em mới xuất được con *máy khoan bàn* hạng nặng *Z4132G* có ta rô, quay clip khoe các bác. Máy này đồ sộ, cứng cáp nhưng vận hành rất êm, hơn nữa động cơ công suất lớn cho phép gia công được các lỗ kích thước lơn (Khoan 32, ta ro M24). Z4132G công nghệ Đức, sản xuất tại Trung Quốc, hiệu WDDM thuộc dòng máy cao cấp, hiện đại với kiểu bảng điều khiển đặt ở phía trước gồm có các nút điều khiển on/off, nút đảo chiều khẩn cấp, tắt nguồn khẩn cấp, nút tắt mở đèn làm việc và thước thiết lập độ sâu cần gia công. Khi ta rô, máy sẽ tự động đảo chiều quay khi chạm ngưỡng hành trình.






*Đặc điểm kỹ thuật:* 
- Khả năng khoan lớn nhất: Ø31.75 mm
- Khả năng taro lớn nhất: M20
- Đường kính trụ: 100mm
- Hành trình trục chính: 150mm
- Khoảng cách từ trục chính đến bàn: 390mm
- Khoảng cách từ trục chính đến chân đế: 745mm
- Kiểu côn trục chính: MT3
- Tốc độ (5 cấp): 280-1875rpm
- Kích thước bàn: 380x400mm
- Kích thước đế: 645x470mm
- Chiều cao máy: 1370mm
- Công suất động cơ: 2HP
- Trọng lượng: 238kg
- Kích thước: 1040x640x1510mm.
*Phụ kiện kèm theo*: Đầu kẹp mũi khoan 5-20mm, côn số 3, tay quay bàn, tay quay trục chính, cây tháo côn.

----------

nbc

----------


## truongkiet

con này bao nhiêu lúa,hàng nhỏ mà nặng gì

----------

ngochieu5522

----------


## ngochieu5522

Con này đang có giá trước thuế là 35.000.000 đó bạn, con này thuộc dạng lớn rồi chứ không nhỏ đâu bạn.

----------


## nthanhhang279

Máy này nhìn hung tợn quá nhỉ, cái gì cũng to, kết nhất cái bàn và chân đế

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Chỉ là khoan bàn thêm taro thôi mà . 40tr thì khó nuốt dc

----------


## cuongmay

nhìn mãi không thấy cần sang số đâu  chơi mũi hạng nặng thế nào được nhỉ ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> nhìn mãi không thấy cần sang số đâu  chơi mũi hạng nặng thế nào được nhỉ ?


Chớ bác xem cái clip thứ nhì đó ở phút thứ 0:45 trở đi bày cách sang số đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngochieu5522

Máy này thay đổi tốc độ bằng dây cu roa trên puli nhé, không phải máy hộp số nên đâu có cần sang số đâu ạ

----------

